# Do you/dc eat raw cookie dough??



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

So, I know theres another thread on here about raw egg right now, but I *SWEAR* its just coincidence







Anyhow. DS1 & I were making choc chip cookies today, and after we were mostly done I let him like the spoons/beaters like I always used to do. And, it made me wonder. How many of you let your lil ones lick spoons/eat raw cookie dough?


----------



## Smithie (Dec 4, 2003)

I am rather laissez-faire about food-borne illnesses, since nobody in our family has ever gotten worse than a few hours of cramps, but I do think the eggs (and beef, and chicken) supplied by our local farm are significantly cleaner than the equivalent products at Wal-Mart. I wouldn't let them lick the beaters if I were using industrially produced eggs.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I don't normally eat cookie dough, but if the kids want too, they're more than welcome to. My 8 year old loves raw batter, my 4 year old thinks its all gross.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

I am careful about how I crack the eggs and I buy the best we can afford, but I guess I figure... it's worth it. It's irrational and sentimental.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

We do, but we are egg free due to allergies, so there's nothing that could make them sick.







:


----------



## catnip (Mar 25, 2002)

We do, but I don't use eggs in my cookies.


----------



## Sayward (Nov 16, 2009)

Of course I do! I'm vegan!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

We don't-- but that's mostly because we don't eat cookies much.







But in the more general sense of eating things with raw eggs-- I have moderate-to-severe ulcerative colitis, and my digestion is delicate to begin with. So I'm extremely cautious about food-borne illness for myself, and thus for all of us, since I'm the one who cooks. I don't eat raw or undercooked eggs, even when I get them from my neighbor. Salmonella can be transmitted by wild birds, and if chickens are permitted access to the outside even the best-kept chickens can be exposed to it. I don't think the risk is all that enormous, but for me, even a minor vomiting-and-diarrhea illness can kick my disease into a full-blown flare, and I almost died of my last flare.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

I do. DD dosen't because she has a small egg allergy. She can eat the baked cookies no problem, but the raw dough gives her hives.

I'm another who's fairly casual about food borne illness.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

Once she was 3 or 4, yes. We always have the local eggs and I feel like they're safer, and I only let her get a few tablespoons at most. It was a great part of my childhood! still is...


----------



## oiseau (Mar 30, 2008)

I think cooking the cookies ruins them!! I like the dough a million times better than I like the baked cookies!
We do stick to local/organic eggs, but even if we didn't I'd eat the dough anyway. It's not something I make frequently (less than 4 times a year probably), so I don't worry to much.


----------



## 4Blessings (Feb 27, 2008)

Nope. We recently added eggs back into our diet so I stopped letting the kids lick the beaters. It actually solved the problem of three kids wanting to lick but only two lick-able beaters


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

living in peru, i've had food poisoning enough times to know that it is not worth the risk. i raise my own chickens too, but i would never eat raw eggs. if the cookie dough was egg-free, then by all means...


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't encourage it. . . but mainly cause I no longer find raw cookie dough appealing (I did eat it as a teenager) and I'd just rather eat a cooked cookie. She might sneak a finger-lick here or there, but I don't just hand it over.

We do seem to make cookies once a month or so, so we do have stuff around. And we do get high quality eggs, so that's not the issue. Kiddo is happy enough licking whipped cream or frosting off the mixing spoons when I make those things, so I guess that's our egg-free substitution.


----------



## traceface (Feb 17, 2003)

Mmm... cookie dough, some things are worth the risk


----------



## GoGoGirl (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sayward* 
Of course I do! I'm vegan!









Me too, so I voted "other." That's IMO the best thing about vegan baking! I have a muffin recipe that I don't even cook, I literally just eat the batter.









Growing up, we ate raw cookie dough and brownie batter every time my mom baked. She thought it was an important part of being a kid.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoGoGirl* 
Me too, so I voted "other." That's IMO the best thing about vegan baking! *I have a muffin recipe that I don't even cook, I literally just eat the batter*.









Growing up, we ate raw cookie dough and brownie batter every time my mom baked. She thought it was an important part of being a kid.










I'd love that recipe


----------



## MyLilPwny (Feb 22, 2008)

The only cookies I ever make use coconut flour and a lot of eggs and I think raw eggs are very healthy, but they have to be free range organic eggs, so yes I think its healthy to eat the raw cookie dough I make.


----------



## greenmulberry (Jan 11, 2009)

Sure. Of course, I eat raw eggs sometimes too. (raw egg, honey, milk and nutmeg blended together for breakfast!)

I have my own chickens so I know everything that happened to the eggs though.


----------



## CCJWGM (May 12, 2007)

yummmm.......raw cookie dough.

Of course!!!!

But I should add the disclaimer that our eggs come from our own chickens so there is no question about the safety since they are our own.


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

Well, I'm vegan so my cookie dough doesn't contain eggs







I always eat the dough.

When I was younger and an omnivore, my mother let us eat the dough before she added the eggs. I don't remember ever minding it being egg-less.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Yes, and we do use eggs (almost always free range, organic, but not always). I just don't worry about it, and cookie dough is so much better than cookies are.


----------



## GoGoGirl (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
I'd love that recipe









They're really called Vegan Full Meal Muffins, but I call them Carrot Cake Muffins.

I use white flour and oat flour instead of spelt and barley flours, carrots instead of zucchini, and add golden raisins. DH likes them cooked so I bake some for him, but on the night I make them I always eat a bowl of the batter for dinner. I can't believe I'm admitting this!


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoGoGirl* 
They're really called Vegan Full Meal Muffins, but I call them Carrot Cake Muffins.

I use white flour and oat flour instead of spelt and barley flours, carrots instead of zucchini, and add golden raisins. DH likes them cooked so I bake some for him, but on the night I make them I always eat a bowl of the batter for dinner. I can't believe I'm admitting this!









Thanks! I am going to make these this week - using only whole wheat flour - hope it works


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

I wanted to add, though, that I haev read before that it isn't wise to eat raw flour - but I don't remember why not...


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Oh god yes. I actually try not to let the real little kids do so because of salmonella. But the older kids I at least warn about it first and let them make that choice. I've been eating raw cookie dough since I could walk (and way more than I will admit to...) and have never gotten food poisoning from it in any way. It's the only thing I'll eat undercooked eggs in.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

I eat raw cookie dough, but only if I make it with bananas (or another egg sub) instead of eggs.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

Only if we use an egg sub. I teach food safety and I'm a bit, well, very cautious about food safety! My family teases me pretty much constantly about all the things they can't do with food in front of me (defrost on the counter, eat cookie dough, leave things out, etc.).


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

How do you sub eggs for bannanas???


----------



## Altair (May 1, 2005)

Yes, I do, I'll let my toddler have a little lick, but I'm likely to eat half the batter before cooking.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 
How do you sub eggs for bannanas???

bananas (Substitute 1/2 of a mashed ripe banana plus 1/4 teaspoon baking powder for each egg.) from http://www.foodsubs.com/Eggs.html

This sub works really well for me in muffins and cookies. You do get a slight banana flavor. I find that the riper the banana, the less banana-y the cookies taste.

You can also sub flaxmeal, but I never noticed that before, so haven't tried it. I'll test it next time I bake.


----------



## desertpenguin (Apr 15, 2005)

I voted yes. The only times I've ever been sick with food poisoning were from eating out, so I'm not too concerned (for better or worse.) If any of us were to start feeling ill, it would be kefir, kefir, kefir and vitamin C, garlic, etc. But I don't really feel like it's that much of a concern especially since I don't make cookies very often anyway.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

I voted for the third (conditional) option but for me it's more about the fact that I know EXACTLY where my eggs come from. They're far more than organic and free-range. They are truly pastured eggs--the best kind and I have no fear of what they might harbor. Actually we need to be better about eating them raw more regularly (on purpose!).


----------



## catnip (Mar 25, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevaMajka* 
bananas (Substitute 1/2 of a mashed ripe banana plus 1/4 teaspoon baking powder for each egg.) from http://www.foodsubs.com/Eggs.html

This sub works really well for me in muffins and cookies. You do get a slight banana flavor. I find that the riper the banana, the less banana-y the cookies taste.

You can also sub flaxmeal, but I never noticed that before, so haven't tried it. I'll test it next time I bake.

Flaxseed meal works marvelously in oatmeal cookies, less awesomely in plain old chocolate chip or sugar cookie dough. The best egg-free chocolate chip recipe I've found is this one: http://viveleveganrecipes.blogspot.c...p-cookies.html


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

yes and i love every bite!


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup. NZ eggs don't have salmonella anyway - or didn't, many years ago, when I did a food safety course. If they've become contaminated since then, I'm comfortable not knowing about it.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

I have been known to bake cakes/cookies specifically so I can eat some raw.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Yes, we eat raw cookie dough in our house. . .heck, my DS's fav breakfast is a raw egg mixed with cooked rice with a little bit of light soy sauce and nori sprinkles. We do buy local or at least free range organic eggs and I do wash them before cracking. If the eggs are old, I'm a little more picky about my kids eating the batter but I still do it


----------



## mommy212 (Mar 2, 2010)

Once when DS was 8 or 9 months old I was making Pb cookie while holding him on my hip and while I am busy doing something else (ie not paying attention) he just starts shoveling in cooklie dough! He had never had PB or eggs lol but he was fine with it all. It was terriby funny


----------



## ParisApril (Apr 2, 2006)

We sure do!







I'm a big baker who's been eating raw dough my whole life (33 years) and I've never been sick from raw dough.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *desertpenguin* 
The only times I've ever been sick with food poisoning were from eating out.


----------



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

I do not have enough will power to abstain from the cookie dough.









I had to choose the only if we have local/free range eggs because that's all we buy. Hopefully we'll be getting our own chickens next year and then they'll be even more local.


----------



## ameliabedelia (Sep 24, 2002)

I've been eating raw cookie down and licking cake batter and all that fun stuff as long as I can remember, and I have never gotten sick from it. And, I've don't A LOT of baking in my life.

I've only ever gotten food poisoning once in my life, and it was from a water bottle that I pulled out of my purse and drank. I thought it was a new bottle but later realized that it was a bottle I had filled up from tap water several days earlier and left in my purse and forgotten about. Yep...that was not fun







That was NOT fun. Now, I'm super paranoid about water and water bottles (we use kk) and making sure we empty them as soon as we get home, and only drink from freshly filled bottles.


----------



## Purple Sage (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes. I've never known anyone to get sick from it.







Considering the recent outbreaks of food poisoning from foods such as lettuce, tomatoes, and peanut butter, I think we're taking a chance - however tiny - of getting sick no matter what we eat. Raw egg in some cookie dough doesn't scare me any more than eating a salad from bagged lettuce or food from a restaurant.


----------



## Holiztic (Oct 10, 2005)

Don't generally eat cookies (and if I do I like them warm), but when I mix a batter/dough with whole raw eggs and DS wants a taste, I give him a little--not worried about pathogens in our eggs (bought straight from a beyond organic farm) more about the enzyme inhibitors in the white. We do raw yolks in yogurt, oatmeal, etc.


----------



## nicky85 (Jul 10, 2010)

I've always eaten cookie dough, but we've stopped eating eggs for health reasons. So most of our cookies contain ground flaxseeds instead =)


----------



## Kelilah (Nov 13, 2009)

I looooove raw cookie dough. And raw egg nog, too! But we've got our own silly hens running around the backyard and I can see for myself that they aren't sick. I wouldn't eat the cheap eggs from the store raw, not at all.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ameliabedelia* 
I've only ever gotten food poisoning once in my life, and it was from a water bottle that I pulled out of my purse and drank.

I totally had no idea that could happen! Do you mind if I ask how you know for sure it was from the water bottle? I drink day old water occasionally- I'm a little bit freaked out now.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevaMajka* 
I totally had no idea that could happen! Do you mind if I ask how you know for sure it was from the water bottle? I drink day old water occasionally- I'm a little bit freaked out now.

If you've had your mouth on the bottle or container, then organisms from your mouth are left behind in the water. If the bottle is then left in a warm place, or left for a long period of time, those organisms can probably breed and grow. Most of the time, they're harmless organisms, or there's not so many of them, but theoretically I think it's possible to get molds or bacteria in there that might make a person sick.

It's the same reason bottlefeeding mamas are advised to throw away formula after an hour, once baby has had his/her mouth on the bottle-- because the formula is an ideal medium for yuckies to grow in.

It's never happened to me, though.


----------



## tatsu15 (Dec 18, 2009)

I personally don't like raw cookie dough, so I never had my daughters try it yet... their digestive system is still immature anyways so I don't think they'll handle raw cookie dough too well.


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Mamas,
So... I'm in the minority here, but I would never eat raw cookie dough..... nor would I let my kids.
I say this in part because my DD1 was hospitalized and almost died from salmonella poisoning, and we are fairly certain it came from raw eggs (she ate raw cookie dough at a friend's house while they were baking).... After watching what she went through, I could never intentionally put her in that position again. We do not eat ice cream, egg nog, raw cookie dough, etc. from raw or undercooked eggs, as she is at a higher risk of suffering from salmonella poisoning again now that she's had it.
Yes, I do know that there was a risk from any food that is not properly handled such as tomatoes, peanut butter, etc., but I prefer to not take any more chances than I absolutely have to.
~maddymama


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

My kids have never had food poisoning. DH and I have both had it a couple of times, but never from eggs.

Yeah, we lick the beaters/bowls. I worry more about deli meat and leftovers in the fridge than about eggs. And no, I don't always buy organic eggs. Sometimes we do, sometimes we don't, and sometimes we are lucky enough to get fresh eggs from friends.


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
If you've had your mouth on the bottle or container, then organisms from your mouth are left behind in the water. If the bottle is then left in a warm place, or left for a long period of time, those organisms can probably breed and grow. Most of the time, they're harmless organisms, or there's not so many of them, but theoretically I think it's possible to get molds or bacteria in there that might make a person sick.

It's the same reason bottlefeeding mamas are advised to throw away formula after an hour, once baby has had his/her mouth on the bottle-- because the formula is an ideal medium for yuckies to grow in.

Bacteria in formula will feed on the formula. What will they feed upon in water?


----------



## Marcee (Jan 23, 2007)

I LOVE cookie dough. I use eggs from MIL's farm though. But I would likely eat it even if I did not have eggs from her hens.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

I've never had any ill effects from anything I've eaten. I've eaten raw cookie dough with conventional eggs all my life.









ETA: I was careful about not letting ds have raw eggs in cookie dough when he was a toddler. I'd use potato starch egg replacer if he was "helping." But he's been eating raw dough with eggs for years now. He's like me, not susceptible to stomach troubles or throwing up.


----------



## ihugtrees (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4evermom* 
I've never had any ill effects from anything I've eaten. I've eaten raw cookie dough with conventional eggs all my life.









Me too. We made cookies, or brownies, or cakes, weekly in my house growing up (from a box, but with the cheapest, most covnentional eggs added!) and I was never, ever sick. I don't make cookies often, and my DD is still small enough that I can avoid letting her have sugar if I keep it out of eyesight, but if the time comes when she wants some, she can have it


----------



## Lizbiz (Jun 15, 2008)

OK, I'm obviously irrational, but I totally eat the dough. It's one of God's gift to humankind. Raw cookie dough. Ahhh... bliss!

And I'm speaking from the perspective of having had multiple bouts of food poisoning (NONE from cookie dough, mind you) because I live in China and it can't be avoided here, especially if you live here long term and aren't a hermit.

I am careful to examine my eggs, but I probably ought to be more careful about washing them before I crack them into the mixing bowl.

I don't let my son eat it, but will someday - he's only 3! He just had his first bout of food poisoning here - and it wasn't pretty - I'm much more protective of him than I am of myself.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

I thought washing the eggs increases the chance of contamination?


----------



## lucifugous (Nov 13, 2008)

I put other because I do it when she's not looking but I won't let my two year old lick raw egg! I guess if we had farm-fresh eggs, or if she was older, it would be ok. But she still has such a tiny, easily dehydrated body that I'm not risking it right now!

We did get violently ill at one point this summer and have no idea if it was related to the egg recall or what but the worst part was worrying about her when she couldn't keep down breastmilk or water for several hours.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

For me, the answer is "Yes, of course!" I will eat it raw, regardless of the source of the eggs.
DH doesn't want the children to eat dough with raw eggs due the risk of salmonella. He also thinks raw dough is gross, so he doesn't understand why you'd want to, even if it were safe. So, for a long time the dc didn't get raw dough. Now we have our own chickens, so I let them eat it and DH hasn't said anything. I wash them right before we use them.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I'm the other. On the one hand, I have my own chickens and nice safe organic eggs to make cookie dough with. On the other hand, I was raised by a nurse who taught me not to take food chances... I eat it and allow the kids to eat it after its been frozen for some time.


----------

